# Snowboarding Art!



## DavidPham (Jan 7, 2016)

The name explains it all.

Ive been talking too little on here and already asking for help from y'all. Felt the need to contribute.

I very recently did this one out of much boredom, and for no apprarent end goal. Art is in the eye of the beholder, so I might as well share it.

Done with cheap oil pastels and a sheet I...erm...borrowed from art class. :grin:

I feel like it needs a name, so go nuts with that. People on this forum can be...erm...creative? Also any comments, criticism and compliments are also much appreciated. 

If there are artsies, or any other work out there, I think I speak for the community that we'd be stoke to see em. Post away!


----------



## DavidPham (Jan 7, 2016)

Ah crap. Sleepy me forgot to post the actual photo of the drawing last night. For what it's worth, I'm about as sorry as a Canadian when we figured out Justin Bieber was one of ours D: Anyways, uploaded it now, so if anyone missed it on their last check on this post, it's actually there now


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Was hard to see what it was but it's pretty cool once you see it.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

speedjason said:


> Was hard to see what it was but it's pretty cool once you see it.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey OP.......try the search function. I remember a cool thread with some members artistry on different boards. Can't remember....too lazy to look....


----------



## DavidPham (Jan 7, 2016)

mojo maestro said:


> Hey OP.......try the search function. I remember a cool thread with some members artistry on different boards. Can't remember....too lazy to look....


Actually, I did :grin:. Forum etiquette and all, I did a few quick searches on the general topic, but since I got no idea what thread I was looking for, or even if one existed, I found nothing that really fitted my purpose for this one. I did find the Chairman's post with the artist sketches though, and that's some next-level work


----------



## DavidPham (Jan 7, 2016)

speedjason said:


> Was hard to see what it was but it's pretty cool once you see it.


Look a bit closer 

Forgot to mention it, but the piece started off with me trying to camouflage a small rectangle cutout from somewhere. Was part of a challenge between me and the teacher, to see if I could make it so that the paper becomes a seamless part of the work. The snowboarder is just a personal touch I put on.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

DavidPham said:


> Actually, I did :grin:. Forum etiquette and all, I did a few quick searches on the general topic, but since I got no idea what thread I was looking for, or even if one existed, I found nothing that really fitted my purpose for this one. I did find the Chairman's post with the artist sketches though, and that's some next-level work


This was probably older........remember somebody doing some work with a sharpie that was pretty cool.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding general-chat/116217-board-rt.html
See if this works....


----------



## DavidPham (Jan 7, 2016)

mojo maestro said:


> This was probably older........remember somebody doing some work with a sharpie that was pretty cool.


Sounds like a paint marker. Sharpie makes some pretty good ones. I use white paint markers a lot on my skateboard griptape, and from experience, those things are great and is comparable to spray paint work if you know how (I don't actually use spray paint). This is a snowboard forum though, and I don't think I can post it without violating some rule for being off-topic. If you, or anyone is interested, I got other work, not snowboard-related

Sadly, your link didn't lead me anywhere but the homepage :frown:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I'll bump it to the top!


----------

